# Lawyer Joke



## Irishcat922 (Aug 10, 2005)

Did you hear about the guy on the beach who found a bottle? He rubbed it and, sure enough, out popped a Genie. "I will grant you three wishes," said the Genie. "But there's a catch." 

The man was ecstatic. "What catch?" he asked. 

The Genie replied, "Every time you make a wish, every lawyer in the world will receive DOUBLE what you asked for." 

"Well, I can live with that! No problem!" replied the elated man. 

"What is your first wish?" asked the Genie. 

"Well, I've always wanted a Ferrari! " POOF! A Ferrari appeared in front of the man. 

"NOW, every lawyer in the world has TWO Ferraris," said the Genie. "Next wish?" 

"I'd LOVE a million dollars..." replied the man. POOF! One million dollars appeared at his feet. 

"NOW, every lawyer in the world has TWO MILLION dollars," said the Genie. 

"Well, that's okay, as long as I've got MY million," replied the man. 

"What is your final wish?" 

The man thought long and hard, and finally said, "Well, you know, I've always wanted to donate a kidney...."


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 10, 2005)

Ha hahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 10, 2005)

Speaking of lawyer jokes...

Q. What is the difference between a flounder and a lawyer?


----------



## blhowes (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Speaking of lawyer jokes...
> 
> Q. What is the difference between a flounder and a lawyer?



A. One is a bottom-dwelling scum-sucking scavenger and the other is a fish.


----------



## just_grace (Aug 11, 2005)

Q: What do you throw a drowning lawyer?

A: His partners.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 11, 2005)

Better run and hide before Fred Greco reads this thread...


----------



## satz (Aug 11, 2005)

Its just like being a tax collector back in NT times...

a necessary service, but much maligned.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> Better run and hide before Fred Greco reads this thread...



In that case... I think I have another one....
:bigsmile:

Q: What's the difference between a lawyer and a vulture?

A: Lawyers accumulate frequent flyer points.


----------

